# Hi from hertfordshire :)



## Diggy (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey all nice to meet ya , Anyone else here from hertfordshire :thumbup1:


----------



## Dubbers (Jun 23, 2011)

I am, from sunny Letchworth u?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes I am from Hertford U? and welcome to the forum


----------



## Diggy (Apr 11, 2011)

Just Moved in to Gravley area in stevenage


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Nowhere near Hertfordshire...But welcome aboard anyhow mate!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome,my hometown was hoddesdon


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome, im from welwyn garden city )


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome! yeah im from St Albans pal


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

welcome Diggy :thumb:


----------



## Jtomlin (Jun 29, 2011)

Watford here,


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome aboard


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello! Another one from Hertford here!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> Hello! Another one from Hertford here!


Nice one Ben where do you train?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Paulieb said:


> Nice one Ben where do you train?


 I've got a joint membership with the missus @Nuffield Health or whatever it's called. I didn't know about Bodylimits when I moved to the area and Monster is a bit far to go 4 times a week. How about you?

Where are you training Diggy?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> I've got a joint membership with the missus @Nuffield Health or whatever it's called. I didn't know about Bodylimits when I moved to the area and Monster is a bit far to go 4 times a week. How about you?
> 
> Where are you training Diggy?


I go 4 times a week to Monster lol

Do you ride Ben I notice you have an interest in bikes


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to but pretty much binned every bike I ever owned so gave up for my own self preservation!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome mate, I am from Hitchin


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

no, im from blackpool lol


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Borehamwood mate ,welcome.


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

welcome


----------



## MIM (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome from hatfield


----------



## Diggy (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the welcomes guys , Nice to meet ya all ,Ben im training at a lil back street gym called changes at the mo but going to be moving down to david lyoids soon, But looking for more of a body building gym but not much around i know of apart from monster, But abit far for me at the moment


----------



## Diggy (Apr 11, 2011)

Snorbits ,, you on facebook be good to get some advice from someone local on gyms etc


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

i live a mile from you............... i can smell you from here! if you goto david llyods let me know!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Not far away mate , North London , Barnet !


----------

